
UK Porn Block Could Be a Ticking ‘Privacy Timebomb’ - Prickly_Pear
https://digit.fyi/uk-porn-block-could-be-a-ticking-privacy-timebomb/
======
astazangasta
I'll never understand the British tolerance of ubiquitous surveillance. The
CCTV regime is appalling and makes me never want to visit. The Internet
censorship by government is absurd, patronizing and infantilizing. (Yes, I'm
familiar with the argument that it is "voluntary" since private carriers
choose to implement it). Americans at least have a nominal demand for these
sorts of civil liberties and raise some kind of objection to these things. Do
folks in the UK feel differently? How could such draconian measures have
appeared in a free society?

~~~
johnday
> The CCTV regime is appalling and makes me never want to visit.

You understand that the vast majority of CCTV is privately operated, right?
It's not like there's some universal network of cameras being watched
extensively for naughty behaviour.

~~~
NikkiA
And AFAIR was overtaken by US private CCTV monitoring about 10 years ago.

~~~
NeedMoreTea
The UK ones are covered by GDPR and other restrictions on what you can do with
the camera footage and how long you can keep it.

------
LinuxBender
None of this was ever really required. All that was required was:

1) Make a law requiring all websites that allow user contributed content to
enable RTA headers within {n} period of time.

2) Then make a law requiring all browsers and web apps look for that header
and enforce parental controls within {y} period of time.

That's it. That puts the control in the hands of the parents and lets them
decide if their progeny are ready for adult content. No need to give up PII.

------
waldorf58
For a party whose supporters harp on about ‘sovereignty of the individual’ so
often, the Conservatives don’t half like to intrude into people’s private
lives. Why is it always sex-related?

